# Mag-Lite ads from 1982 and 1984



## SG688 (Aug 6, 2008)

As requested, for historical interest - and nostalgia for some of us:


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't tell very well from the photos, but I think that 1982 ad must have been from after they revamped the early design. That was probably around 1981 if I'm right.


----------



## SG688 (Aug 7, 2008)

1983


----------



## tebore (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't know the MC had hard anno but now I do.


----------



## willrx (Aug 8, 2008)

Just found this. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## neoseikan (Aug 10, 2008)

Any modern ADS from Maglite?


----------



## SG688 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Mag-Lite ads from 1982 and 1984 & 1986*

I found another ad - April 1986 - the first I've tripped across with the Mini-Mag.

I was going to quietly insert this with an edit, but decided the old Kel-Lite and Mag-Lite threads needed a kick-start.






Kel-Lite, etc. thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2570960#post2570960

Don Keller posted in this thread.


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 20, 2008)

I didn't know that the magnum star bulb used to be krypton. When did it change to xenon?


----------



## willrx (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. Nice of you to think of us.


----------



## SG688 (Dec 20, 2008)

american lockpicker said:


> I didn't know that the magnum star bulb used to be krypton. When did it change to xenon?


 

Don't know. The one intact package I have in the parts drawer can't be very old; it says Krypton too.

This is from the early 1980's.


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 20, 2008)

SG688 said:


> Don't know. The one intact package I have in the parts drawer can't be very old; it says Krypton too.
> 
> This is from the early 1980's.


 
Just out of curiosity is it made in Mexico or Hong Kong? Also what are the spacers for?


----------



## Illum (Dec 20, 2008)

american lockpicker said:


> Just out of curiosity is it made in Mexico or Hong Kong? Also what are the spacers for?



shims probably...sort of defeats the purpose of focusing if thats the case


----------



## SG688 (Dec 21, 2008)

The shims are for focusing non-adjustable lights, like the Kel-Lite.

Hong Kong ... but that may not be the original bulb to that package.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 21, 2008)

Interesting thread here ! :thumbsup:



BTW, i first saw the Mini-Maglite when it was shown

in the Eddie Bauer 1984 Christmas catalog.


I would sure love to see a "reprint" of that page !



Here is my full story:


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/141266

_


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 30, 2009)

Could these be re-posted?
When I click on the little red *X *I'm redirected to ImageOcean.net.......
Don't know what to do once I'm there to view photos.....
Maybe the problem is mine.... What should I do?


----------



## N10 (Oct 30, 2009)

can't see the pictures...


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 30, 2009)

No, I can't see the pics!
For example in post #1, I just get 2 small squares with red x in them?
What shows for you?


----------



## N10 (Oct 31, 2009)

i don't even see the red crosses...lol....


----------



## download (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 31, 2009)

Tanks, Download!
 
Burgess, really cool story!


----------



## SG688 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry, Imageocean died. I'll get on it.


----------



## SG688 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 22, 2009)

SG688,
Thanks! I really appreciate your effort to repost these!


----------

